
Ask HN: Is the source code for HN freely available? - trix
If someone is interested in starting a HN clone but for different content/subject matter can the HN source be d/l'd?  if so, where?  thanks
======
pg
<http://arclanguage.org>

------
ams1
<http://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc>

------
maxwin
Unless you know or plan to learn about lisp, it can be hard for you to
maintain or modify the code. I am building an HN clone in Python (I'll
probably make a PHP/SQL version too) and will open-source it in a couple of
months. Stay tuned.

~~~
trix
maxwin, when you have your PHP/mySQL version make sure you let me know so's I
can use it

------
marchdown
There were a couple of clones, but none took off really. The most prolific one
seems to be newmogul.com by nickb, focused on business and economics. Nickb
has all but disappeared since, and Newmogul is no more, but some of the
patrons moved on to <http://markenomics.com>.

HN is written in PG's own dialect of lisp, <http://arclanguage.org> and source
code for vanilla version of the site is included with arc distribution.
There's no reason not to hack together a clone and get a taste of the
language.

------
cmelbye
I don't have it off hand, but search <http://searchyc.com/>

